# Raven Guitars



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

saw this posted on HC forums:

http://www.ravenwestguitar.com/k2rm300.html

I doubt it would beat a MIK Tokai...shure is purdy though and has a nice wide 1-3/4" nut.


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

Sure looks like a decent guitar for the price.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Interesting stuff.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

I wonder if that's the same Raven company that made the Mosrite knock-off I owned back in the late 60's...anybody know if they are a new or old company?
-Mikey


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

The old Raven trademark and the new one are entirely different..............


----------



## Strung1 (Feb 6, 2006)

"Regular price: $710.00 Sale price: $289.99"

Sorry that just doesn't sit right with me. If it was actually worth $710 then thats what it would sell for.

"Our limited Manufacturers lifetime warranty is very simple. You will receive your written warranty packed with your guitar. Simply put, your guitar is protected for life."

Thats a crock too. 

It may very well be a decent guitar but they won't be around long enough to stand behind that. Nobody can honestly offer a lifetime warranty. Once they get noticed Gibson's lawyers will be on them for the body style since they are a US company and they will either disapear, change names and sell under a different name until all their stock is sold or they will continue on with an altered body style like Agile guitars and hope the name sticks.

All hype aside it would be interesting to see one.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I beleive Raven West is on their second life already. The guitar business is a tough one...........


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

SCREEM said:


> saw this posted on HC forums:
> 
> http://www.ravenwestguitar.com/k2rm300.html
> 
> I doubt it would beat a MIK Tokai...shure is purdy though and has a nice wide 1-3/4" nut.


Sharp looking guitar. Hard to say no to that, especially a starter guitar. Very reasonable price.


----------

